# Subscriptions



## sqwib (Dec 3, 2010)

For about a week I was not receiving my subscriptions I went int my profile a few days ago and reset it to receive Daily Emails. I did this several times It is finally working.

I get my emails but look what happens once I click on a subscription.








click on a subscription







Here its trying to connect







Then it times out.

any ideas


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 4, 2010)

hmmmmmmm illl report this to huddler


----------



## sqwib (Dec 6, 2010)

Seems to be working fine now, not sure what the heck happened.


----------

